# Anything you wish you would have known/purchased before bringing puppy home??



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

Our sweet baby will be joining us in one month and I’m working to get all my ducks in a row now so we’ll be mostly ready by thanksgiving. I’ve been reading so much and I feel like I’ve got a pretty good grip on things but I’d love to hear recommendations from anyone especially those of you who are currently rearing pups. I’ve got the basics covered (crate, beds, bowls, expen, brush, etc). I’m considering splurging on one of the snuggly puppy type toys with the heartbeat. We have a potty tray and pads but I’m interested in learning more about the wood chips as an alternative. Please let me know of anything you found to be super helpful that I might be missing. Big thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mama Mills said:


> Our sweet baby will be joining us in one month and I'm working to get all my ducks in a row now so we'll be mostly ready by thanksgiving. I've been reading so much and I feel like I've got a pretty good grip on things but I'd love to hear recommendations from anyone especially those of you who are currently rearing pups. I've got the basics covered (crate, beds, bowls, expen, brush, etc). I'm considering splurging on one of the snuggly puppy type toys with the heartbeat. We have a potty tray and pads but I'm interested in learning more about the wood chips as an alternative. Please let me know of anything you found to be super helpful that I might be missing. Big thanks!


Do you mean wood pellets? Wood chips are something different, and not any where near as absorbent...


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

krandall said:


> Mama Mills said:
> 
> 
> > Our sweet baby will be joining us in one month and I'm working to get all my ducks in a row now so we'll be mostly ready by thanksgiving. I've been reading so much and I feel like I've got a pretty good grip on things but I'd love to hear recommendations from anyone especially those of you who are currently rearing pups. I've got the basics covered (crate, beds, bowls, expen, brush, etc). I'm considering splurging on one of the snuggly puppy type toys with the heartbeat. We have a potty tray and pads but I'm interested in learning more about the wood chips as an alternative. Please let me know of anything you found to be super helpful that I might be missing. Big thanks!
> ...


 Yes wood pellets! As you can see I'm pretty clueless. This will be our first time indoor potty training but I'm SO excited to do it.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I did get the snuggly puppy. I was a little disappointed, but some of that was my expectation. Our breeder is out of state, and when we got there she took the snuggle puppy and held our puppy’s mama with it for a few minutes before we left. If I had known, I would have sent it ahead! She said she had mixed in small blankets and snuggle puppies into the mom’s bedding in the past. She did send him with a toy that had been with his litter. He really loved the toy, and he got really excited and worked up playing with it. I think I expected the snuggle puppy to be the same. He did lay on it when we brought him home, and I kept it in his crate so it was there when he went inside. At the time I wasn’t sure he even noticed it, but now that I know him better I do think it was comforting to him. He did lay on it every once in a while. I think I expected him to play with it. 

All of that to say, the snuggle puppy is cute, but you can do the same thing with whatever you want, such as a small receiving blanket or a different toy. Looking back, mine was not impressed by the heartbeat, either. When I remember to turn it on, he moved away from it, lol. So if you think the snuggle puppy is cute, I think go for it. If you aren’t sure, you have time to find something else, and you even have time to mail it ahead if you want.


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

I debated purchasing the snuggle puppy with a heartbeat but decided against it after reading customer reviews. We did send a blanket ahead of time so that his bedding would have the litter’s scent. Desi adjusted very quickly to his crate and slept through the night on his third day home. I was worried about separation anxiety and made a plan to leave him alone for a short period of time each day. I think establishIng this routine right from the beginning was helpful.


----------



## KristaS (Sep 26, 2020)

I didn’t know about a snuggle puppy until Lousmom mentioned it. Jojo was very much like Desi and settled in very quickly and was sleeping through the night within a few days. I think you are already much more prepared for your puppy than I was! I’m sure you have already figured out Amazon is great for all things puppy! I’m still ordering something for Jojo nearly everyday from there! I’m very excited for you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I did get the snuggly puppy. I was a little disappointed, but some of that was my expectation. Our breeder is out of state, and when we got there she took the snuggle puppy and held our puppy's mama with it for a few minutes before we left. If I had known, I would have sent it ahead! She said she had mixed in small blankets and snuggle puppies into the mom's bedding in the past. She did send him with a toy that had been with his litter. He really loved the toy, and he got really excited and worked up playing with it. I think I expected the snuggle puppy to be the same. He did lay on it when we brought him home, and I kept it in his crate so it was there when he went inside. At the time I wasn't sure he even noticed it, but now that I know him better I do think it was comforting to him. He did lay on it every once in a while. I think I expected him to play with it.
> 
> All of that to say, the snuggle puppy is cute, but you can do the same thing with whatever you want, such as a small receiving blanket or a different toy. Looking back, mine was not impressed by the heartbeat, either. When I remember to turn it on, he moved away from it, lol. So if you think the snuggle puppy is cute, I think go for it. If you aren't sure, you have time to find something else, and you even have time to mail it ahead if you want.


That's right. Any soft, cuddly toy or piece of cloth that has been with the mom and litter will work. It does not need to be an expensive "special purpose" toy, though those don't hurt. Even with an adult dog that needs to be hospitalized or boarded, sending them with a PJ top or t-shirt that smells like their favorite person can be a huge comfort!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The thing I DIDN’T have for Kodi that we definitely have used with the younger puppies is a good stroller. Little puppies can’t walk long distances, but it is nice to be able to take them with you on longer walks and let them see the sights. Especially now, when Covid means you need to get creative in terms of socializing. If you can swing it, I’d add a stroller to the list you will most likely find uses for it all through the dog’s life!


----------



## KristaS (Sep 26, 2020)

I just thought of this! Your puppy will be tiny at first collars and leashes and harnesses sized more for cats I think work best for Jojo! Her collars and leashes are 3/8 and 5/8 inch wide. On these leashes the clasp is lighter weight. I ordered a few just because they were cute and didn’t check the width. I think it would have been very uncomfortable for her to carry around that heavy clasp! Also the light ones are great for keeping them tethered and allowing them to roam so you can still catch them (Karen’s tip for the Catch me if you can solution!). I also put a cute little bell on Jojo. It helps to remind us she’s underfoot!!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Bitter apple spray. . That’s the ONE thing I forgot when we first brought Denver home and there was an emergency trip when he started chewing on everything. LOL.

We also bought 1 of each type of toy. A crinkle. A squeaker. A plush type. A skinneez type. A teething type. A bully stick. Then we could figure out what he liked before spending money (though we ended up getting barkbox after). 

A second water bowl - but this is because we had 2 separate expen areas and moving the water between the two was a bit of a PITA. . 

For leashes/collars we received a Coastal Lazer Brite collar and leash from our breeder. They have a thin one with a light clasp and still fits them at full size


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> The thing I DIDN'T have for Kodi that we definitely have used with the younger puppies is a good stroller. Little puppies can't walk long distances, but it is nice to be able to take them with you on longer walks and let them see the sights. Especially now, when Covid means you need to get creative in terms of socializing. If you can swing it, I'd add a stroller to the list you will most likely find uses for it all through the dog's life!


That is such a great suggestion, because I remember MamaMills mentioning that her family is outside and active.


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

All great suggestions, thank you!! The stroller is something I’ve been thinking about for a couple weeks and my current plan is to make a comfy spot for puppy in the large under carriage area of our rugged jogging stroller. Our area is pretty rural so we need legit tires on anything being pushed. Since our son since rides in the stroller I’m hoping this will be a good solution. 

Karen can you please inform me on the benefits of using wood pellets in the potty tray? I really appreciate the reduction of plastic but I’d like to learn more. How often do the pellets need to be changed?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mama Mills said:


> All great suggestions, thank you!! The stroller is something I've been thinking about for a couple weeks and my current plan is to make a comfy spot for puppy in the large under carriage area of our rugged jogging stroller. Our area is pretty rural so we need legit tires on anything being pushed. Since our son since rides in the stroller I'm hoping this will be a good solution.
> 
> Karen can you please inform me on the benefits of using wood pellets in the potty tray? I really appreciate the reduction of plastic but I'd like to learn more. How often do the pellets need to be changed?


You may be able to rig it up so you can put a soft-sided carrier on or in your son's stroller somehow.

Pellets don't smell, pee pads do. Maybe not when the puppy is really tiny, but soon enough! You only need to change the pellets that have actually gotten wet, and it's easy to tell the wet ones, because they immediately "puff up" and turn to sawdust, while the dry ones remain pelletized. So you just scoop and replace the saw dust. When my dogs were puppies and using the litter boxes regularly, I usually scooped them daily. (I removed poop as soon as I saw it, of course) Now, I go around and scoop all the litter boxes on trash day. There is absolutely NO smell from them scooped on this schedule, even with three dogs using them occasionally, even in the winter when they use them more.

I use this type of mini dust pan to scoop pellets: https://smile.amazon.com/Kmeivol-Du...ds=Table+cloth+dust+pan&qid=1604803891&sr=8-2


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

krandall said:


> Mama Mills said:
> 
> 
> > All great suggestions, thank you!! The stroller is something I've been thinking about for a couple weeks and my current plan is to make a comfy spot for puppy in the large under carriage area of our rugged jogging stroller. Our area is pretty rural so we need legit tires on anything being pushed. Since our son since rides in the stroller I'm hoping this will be a good solution.
> ...


Big thanks Karen! My name is Jill by the way &#128578;

I'm so happy to have learned this before buying a 100 pack of pads. Will definitely be going the wood pellet route.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

The main thing I wish I would have known is about the dangers of over vaccination.


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

This something I am well aware. I plan to ask our breeder to refrain from vaccinating our 8 week old puppy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mama Mills said:


> This something I am well aware. I plan to ask our breeder to refrain from vaccinating our 8 week old puppy.


The issue with the person on the forum this summer was that SHE was also was well aware of the problems with over-vaccination. But because of Covid, you can't go IN with the puppy at the vet's office. They over-vaccinated the puppy with everything but the kitchen sink. They DID have the decency to 'fess up to their mistake afterwards and "not charge" her for the excess vaccinations she didn't ask for to begin with.  I think that's what people were warning you about. Be REALLY clear with your vet, if it's not someone you have a good, on-going relationship with!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

krandall said:


> The issue with the person on the forum this summer was that SHE was also was well aware of the problems with over-vaccination. But because of Covid, you can't go IN with the puppy at the vet's office. They over-vaccinated the puppy with everything but the kitchen sink. They DID have the decency to 'fess up to their mistake afterwards and "not charge" her for the excess vaccinations she didn't ask for to begin with.  I think that's what people were warning you about. Be REALLY clear with your vet, if it's not someone you have a good, on-going relationship with!


Which I'm still pretty angry about. Lol.
Keeper still hasn't had his rabies vaccination yet, which I need to book somewhere. But I'm fairly hesitant because of what happened. *shakes her fist at covid*


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

krandall said:


> Mama Mills said:
> 
> 
> > This something I am well aware. I plan to ask our breeder to refrain from vaccinating our 8 week old puppy.
> ...


Yikes!! That is terrible. Oh I hate the thought of passing off our tiny baby like that. I'm going to contact our vet and see if this is also his protocol. He is a single vet working for himself so I'm hoping maybe he allows parents in too. I did contact our breeder this morning and I'm very curious to hear her thoughts on all this.


----------



## Lousmom (Sep 2, 2020)

So we've had Louis for just under two weeks now and I am by NO MEANS an expert but happy to share my thoughts from our brief time together . I sent the Snuggle Puppy to our breeder about 2-3 weeks before we went to get him and it definitely smelled like mom by the time we picked him up. It could just be Louis and not the Snuggle Puppy but I honestly do think it calms him down a lot. He seems a lot more inclined to hang in his crate and snuggle up to the Snuggle Puppy when it's in there. One time I took him out in our carrier bag and didn't bring the Snuggle Puppy and i did notice he was a lot more agitated in the bag. Now whenever we take him in the carrier bag, we include the Snuggle Puppy and he just hangs happily. It is entirely possible that the same effects could be achieved via a blanket/towel that smells like mom also! But so far, we love it!

Our breeder had him going on pee pads so when I brought him home and tried to introduce him to the potty tray with pellets, he kind of hung out in it, walked out and peed elsewhere. The potty tray is now serving as a storage basket to hold his things next to his ex-pen. He "gets" pee pads, so for now he's going on pee pads, outside and on occasion having accidents on the floor. 

I bought a bunch of different treats and as it turns out, he only likes one type so I ended up giving the rest to a neighbor. 

Oh! One last thing, if you are planning on signing up for pet insurance, sign up at two weeks before pick-up date as there is a two week waiting period on most insurances. We signed up a week before we picked Louis up and thankfully had no incidents but better safe than sorry! Would also spend some time researching vet practices in your area. 

So exciting! I can't believe it's been less than two weeks - feels like we've had Louis for a couple of months now! We are having so much fun!


----------



## Lousmom (Sep 2, 2020)

Mama Mills said:


> Yikes!! That is terrible. Oh I hate the thought of passing off our tiny baby like that. I'm going to contact our vet and see if this is also his protocol. He is a single vet working for himself so I'm hoping maybe he allows parents in too. I did contact our breeder this morning and I'm very curious to hear her thoughts on all this.


Doh! Just saw that you already have a vet - disregard .

I had no idea I wouldn't be able to go in with Louis on our first vet visit and was caught completely off guard. But the vet did come out and answer all my questions very patiently. I came with a list of questions .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wulfin said:


> Which I'm still pretty angry about. Lol.
> Keeper still hasn't had his rabies vaccination yet, which I need to book somewhere. But I'm fairly hesitant because of what happened. *shakes her fist at covid*


Ahhhh! It was you! LOL! I couldn't remember who!


----------



## Frank (May 18, 2010)

Find some *Safe* toys for the puppy to play with and chew on. You will need something to redirect the puppy's attention when it starts chewing on furniture. Ours liked cotton ropes.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

*I WISHED I UNDERSTOOD HOW EXHAUSTING IT IS TO RAISE A PUPPY INTO A WELL MANNERED DOG...*

For two years I researched breeds and feel Super Fortunate to have chosen a Havanese. This is the perfect Dog. Well....except they're hair is very High Maintenance but I've always had high maintenance dogs that required routine grooming: Poodles and Schnauzer.

Then I read Books on Training.

Then I .... Threw those books away after finding the Havanese Forum.

It was worth the Time and Exhausting Effort the family I ... _(mostly me_).... put into getting Patti through all those Bad Puppy Stages. We now have a trustworthy dog who knows where her Bathroom in the House is when she can't get outside.

*Housebreaking is THE KEY to owning and living with a dog that you adore and loves you back. * *It takes TIME and ENERGY.
*

At 2 years and 8 months Patti is still very much Puppy Like. She needs to Play and Run Off energy every day. We can do that by playing fetch and tug of war two or three times a day. We, also, have a fenced in yard and a doggie door where she goes out on her own where she gets exercise protecting the property from deer and other interesting things like rabbits and armadillos.

Patti is like having a toddler who carries toys around the house. They're everywhere. As I walk through the house at night I often pick them up and put them in her Toy Bed.

Patti still likes to chew on things. Not constantly like when they're teething .... Mostly it's toys and antler bones.

She is a Quiet Thief and we've all learned we have to keep Eye Glasses, Pencils, Pens and Ear Buds in a drawer. If you forget and leave them on a tabletop Patti has Built In Radar and they'll be gone and under the bed, probably destroyed when you go back for them. _Grrrrrrrr!_ :surprise:

While there is no research to prove my Hypothesis... I believe Havanese have Cat DNA in their background. It's not unusual to find them on a kitchen countertop if there's a chair around they can use as a Spring Board.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

To add to that, Kodi is 11 1/2 and at least once a day, he brings me one of his favorite stuffies for a good game of tug and fetch. I don’t know when they stop playing, but I watched Kodi’s grandmother, over 15 and mostly blind and deaf running back and forth with all the other dogs when Tom threw a ball for them. She didn’t actually catch it, but she sure had fun running back and forth with all the other dogs. According to Tom, she continued to do that until shortly before her death, at almost 17!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

One thing I would have done differently...do NOT let the groomer trim the hair between your dog’s eyes!!! If you wind up grooming the dog yourself, you will curse that day forever! Once they are cut,it is constant upkeep and it is uncomfortable for the dog while the hair is growing out. And please do NOT assume the groomer will not cut them. You have to be very clear to tell them not to, or else they will likely be cut.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> One thing I would have done differently...do NOT let the groomer trim the hair between your dog's eyes!!! If you wind up grooming the dog yourself, you will curse that day forever! Once they are cut,it is constant upkeep and it is uncomfortable for the dog while the hair is growing out. And please do NOT assume the groomer will not cut them. You have to be very clear to tell them not to, or else they will likely be cut.


Oh! And in this same vein, never, EVER let a groomer shave the top of a Havanese muzzle!!! That's the was you groom a short nosed Shih Tzu, NOT a Havanese!!! it grows out AWFUL... as if the puppy has a pompom sitting on their nose. And only groomers who are totally clueless about grooming Havanese would do it. Yet it happens all the time!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

To add to the groomer “warning” list. Watch out for routine anal gland expression. This can cause problems long term. Also beware of ear plucking...differing opinions on this but I will not allow this to be done to my dogs. If something is not broke, do not fix it IMO.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> To add to the groomer "warning" list. Watch out for routine anal gland expression. This can cause problems long term. Also beware of ear plucking...differing opinions on this but I will not allow this to be done to my dogs. If something is not broke, do not fix it IMO.


I agree with both of these. SOME Havanese DO need their ears plucked, but let your vet guide you here. In many cases, they are fine without. MOST dogs do NOT need their anal glands expressed regularly. None of mine have EVER had theirs done regularly.

Now that Pixel has recently had this anal gland abscess, she will need to have hers checked every 6-8 weeks to make sure that they are not filling up. I guess after an abscess, the material in the gland is thicker, and does not come out as easily. This eventually tends to resolve, but we need to keep an eye on it. Eventually, she should be able to go back to not needing it.

A VERY FEW dogs have anal glands that are misplaced. Those dogs can never empty them normally and need to have them expressed manually. But because they are misplaced, it should NOT be done by a groomer anyway. it should be done periodically by a veterinarian. This is REALLY rare, though.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> I agree with both of these. SOME Havanese DO need their ears plucked, but let your vet guide you here. In many cases, they are fine without. MOST dogs do NOT need their anal glands expressed regularly. None of mine have EVER had theirs done regularly.
> 
> Now that Pixel has recently had this anal gland abscess, she will need to have hers checked every 6-8 weeks to make sure that they are not filling up. I guess after an abscess, the material in the gland is thicker, and does not come out as easily. This eventually tends to resolve, but we need to keep an eye on it. Eventually, she should be able to go back to not needing it.
> 
> A VERY FEW dogs have anal glands that are misplaced. Those dogs can never empty them normally and need to have them expressed manually. But because they are misplaced, it should NOT be done by a groomer anyway. it should be done periodically by a veterinarian. This is REALLY rare, though.


Great points. This is a good reminder that our dogs are individuals with unique needs and the "one size fits all" mentality can be a bit dangerous at times. IMO it is our responsibility to protect our dogs from this short sighted perspective. No one else is going to do it unfortunately.


----------



## Removed account - 76328 (Oct 12, 2020)

@krandall - What is ear plucking? - I guess I could look it up but this seems important to ask the forum. I am a novice so my apologies in advance -


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hiwatt said:


> @krandall - What is ear plucking? - I guess I could look it up but this seems important to ask the forum. I am a novice so my apologies in advance -


Some Havanese that have very heavy undercoats also have a lot of hair in their ear canals. It can be so heavy that it traps moisture and doesn't allow the ear to breathe properly. In the worst cases, it can lead to chronic ear infections. The good news is that this ear is very loosely rooted, and it is not particularly painful for it just to be pulled out by someone trained in the technique... either a good groomer or the vet. Not ALL Havanese have heavy ear hair though. None of my three do.

So check with your vet and make sure your dog's ear hair is actually a problem before worrying about removing it. Because even though pulling ear hair isn't terrible, it does leave a route into the skin as it is pulled, so there is a SLIGHT possibility of it CAUSING ear infections too. So you only want to do it (or have it done) if it's really necessary.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Our breeder said our Havanese would need his ears cleaned often and some of the ear hair pulled. We did this initially but have tapered off because in spite of having ears on the hairy side, they somehow stay really clean on their own, I don’t really know how. Some groomers have thinned his ears a little and some haven’t. He’s never had an ear infection, and I think sometimes that is the concern.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Good info about anal glands. I'd NEVER read about or HEARD about anal glands until I got onto the Havanese forum. I guess none of my dogs ever had that issue. 

My groomer is pretty lazy and I doubt she'd pluck ears or squeeze anal glands unless told to do it. Then I'm not sure it would happen.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mikki said:


> Good info about anal glands. I'd NEVER read about or HEARD about anal glands until I got onto the Havanese forum. I guess none of my dogs ever had that issue.
> 
> My groomer is pretty lazy and I doubt she'd pluck ears or squeeze anal glands unless told to do it. Then I'm not sure it would happen.


I guess it pays to have a lazy groomer sometimes! I only used one groomer before I started doing my own grooming. I knew nothing of ear plucking or anal gland squeezing. I found out she was doing both...neither of which my dogs needed. Routine anal gland expression when not needed can cause issues where you are stuck expressing them forever. If I ever use a groomer again I will ask. In addition, my yorkie got 5 ticks down INSIDE each ear canal after one of her "pluckings". I think the hair serves a purpose. It could be problematic for some dogs but not mine, especially a yorkie who does not have floppy ears.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Another thing I learned that does not work for me is dangling ID tags. They fall off and get caught on things. For walking I use a harness but for ID I use a collar from Genuine Collars that has a name plate on the collar...no dangling. Very dangerous to have dangling tags unless you closely supervise them. Once Mia and my yorkie were playing and the dangling tag was dangling from my yorkie’s mouth.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

The thoughts on grooming reminded me of nails. I didn’t handle my puppy’s feet enough, although I did try. He didn’t like it but I could have pushed a bit more. I also intended to dremel his nails, but even after acclimating him to the rotary tool, it’s just not convenient to do it that way. Later Tom King shared that his wife uses emery boards. In retrospect, this would have been a much better fit for the way I groom. I’m good about remembering things every day, terrible about things every two weeks. If I had started with the nail files every day from the beginning, i think it would have helped me handle his feet more often and stay on top of his nails. 

If you’re planning to do nails, brush teeth, etc. decide how you want to do them and start right away while the puppy is more adaptable to handling.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Another thing I learned that does not work for me is dangling ID tags. They fall off and get caught on things. For walking I use a harness but for ID I use a collar from Genuine Collars that has a name plate on the collar...no dangling. Very dangerous to have dangling tags unless you closely supervise them. Once Mia and my yorkie were playing and the dangling tag was dangling from my yorkie's mouth.


Honestly, I don't leave COLLARS on my dogs when they aren't supervised. So no tags either.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Honestly, I don't leave COLLARS on my dogs when they aren't supervised. So no tags either.


Agreed. I don't either typically. The main reason my dogs wear a collar with a tag is when visiting other homes where there is great risk of them escaping at a strange place. For example, sometimes I have to leave them at my in-laws for brief periods when I am not there. I want them to have the collar and ID on in case they get out since my in-laws are in their 80's and cannot chase them down. Ideally I would always supervise them with a collar on but not always possible for me. The ID tags make collars more dangerous IMO.


----------



## Removed account - 76328 (Oct 12, 2020)

*Harness For "Supervision" & "Indoor" Training? - 4 Questions by a Complete Newbie*



mudpuppymama said:


> Agreed. I don't either typically. The main reason my dogs wear a collar with a tag is when visiting other homes where there is great risk of them escaping at a strange place. For example, sometimes I have to leave them at my in-laws for brief periods when I am not there. I want them to have the collar and ID on in case they get out since my in-laws are in their 80's and cannot chase them down. Ideally I would always supervise them with a collar on but not always possible for me. The ID tags make collars more dangerous IMO.


*1)* I am looking for a definitive answer about the use of a XS harness in lieu of a leash/collar for *only* close nearby *indoor* supervision or *training routines*. Then take all tags/harness/collar off when he is in the crate or xpen or safe puppy room. This will be my strategy for a 10 week old Hav puppy coming next month. (My goal is to work on short training sessions as a priority in tandem with daily routine to start off on the right path.)

> is this a good harness in XS to start with a 10 week old Hav pup?
Amazon.com : Snazzi Pet Soft Mesh Comfy Step in Dog Vest Harness for Teacups, Toys, Minis, Puppies, Small Dog Breeds 2-16 lbs, Red XS (Red, x-Small) : Pet Supplies

I want to start training right away and all the instructors seem to have a leash *for this purpose only*. No dangling tags ever and collars off all times otherwise.

*2) * Will Havs respond well to *kibble reward* for obedience training exercises if I hold back some from the daily ration for this purpose? Maybe add very small cut up higher value treats for important obedience training but *very limited*?

*3)* Should I only walk in the house or yard/driveway until all shots are completed @ 14-15 weeks or do I wait until the last parvovirus vaccine at 18 weeks. I will ask the vet but my "pre worry" thinking is on overload since I am a newbie. Basically when can I walk the puppy in the neighborhood?

*4)* I know this is variable - but on average how often/when does a 10 week old Hav pup "poop" in relation to mealtime & per day? Just to have a heads up for my prep work.

These are alot of questions - I apologize if I ask too many on the forum but this has been a "lifesaver" for me in preparations...

Thank You in advance - If I am annoying please let me know.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Hiwatt said:


> *1)* I am looking for a definitive answer about the use of a XS harness in lieu of a leash/collar for *only* close nearby *indoor* supervision or *training routines*. Then take all tags/harness/collar off when he is in the crate or xpen or safe puppy room. This will be my strategy for a 10 week old Hav puppy coming next month. (My goal is to work on short training sessions as a priority in tandem with daily routine to start off on the right path.)
> 
> > is this a good harness in XS to start with a 10 week old Hav pup?
> Amazon.com : Snazzi Pet Soft Mesh Comfy Step in Dog Vest Harness for Teacups, Toys, Minis, Puppies, Small Dog Breeds 2-16 lbs, Red XS (Red, x-Small) : Pet Supplies
> ...


First of all...you are NOT annoying! You are asking great questions. When I got my dogs I was clueless and had no one to ask. The experts here can probably answer most of your questions. I am not an expert. However, I would like to say it is best to only wear a collar or harness when necessary and they should be supervised while wearing them. Mine never wear them in the house. As far as walking, I only use harnesses. The only reason they ever wear a collar is when we go somewhere where I fear they could get lost. I have never found a RELIABLE dangling tag so I use a collar with a name plate on it. However, if you can find a reliable tag that works on a harness you could attach that to the harness. I have never been able to find one that is reliable and got tired of them falling off. As far as type of harness, I have found that some fit differently than others so you may have to try a few. I never had luck with the mesh ones but other people like them. Main thing is to make sure it fits properly so that it does not put strain on the shoulders and so the dog cannot wiggle out of it. My yorkie wiggled out of every one I tried except the Buddy Belt so I stuck with that one. However, it is expensive and maybe something to consider when the dog stops growing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hiwatt said:


> *1)* I am looking for a definitive answer about the use of a XS harness in lieu of a leash/collar for *only* close nearby *indoor* supervision or *training routines*. Then take all tags/harness/collar off when he is in the crate or xpen or safe puppy room. This will be my strategy for a 10 week old Hav puppy coming next month. (My goal is to work on short training sessions as a priority in tandem with daily routine to start off on the right path.)
> 
> > is this a good harness in XS to start with a 10 week old Hav pup?
> Amazon.com : Snazzi Pet Soft Mesh Comfy Step in Dog Vest Harness for Teacups, Toys, Minis, Puppies, Small Dog Breeds 2-16 lbs, Red XS (Red, x-Small) : Pet Supplies


Honestly, I would not buy a harness off Amazon for a new puppy. Size is too variable. wait until you get him, and go to a local store. Guestimate, and take a few out to the car to try on him. ing what doesn't fit back into the store and return them then and there.



Hiwatt said:


> I want to start training right away and all the instructors seem to have a leash *for this purpose only*. No dangling tags ever and collars off all times otherwise.


A 6 ft lightweight leash and a plain buckle collar are what you need for training, not a harness. If you are training correctly, the puppy should never be far enough from you to pull on his neck during training anyway. The collar and leash are like the emergency brake in the car. They are there, but you almost never use them. 



Hiwatt said:


> *2) * Will Havs respond well to *kibble reward* for obedience training exercises if I hold back some from the daily ration for this purpose? Maybe add very small cut up higher value treats for important obedience training but *very limited*?


You will learn that there is a hierarchy of training treats. Kibble is pretty close to the bottom. Probably the only thing lower would be Cherrios.  They also have the problem of requiring chewing. So you can't repeat the command or exercise until the puppy has finished chewing and swallowing that piece of kibble. What you REALLY want for training treats is TEENY pieces of SOFT food. Boiled chicken makes a great first training food. As the puppy's tummy matures, you can and SHOULD add LOTS of variety, but training treats should almost always be highly palatable, soft and bite-sized, so they can be swallowed with minimal chewing.



Hiwatt said:


> *3)* Should I only walk in the house or yard/driveway until all shots are completed @ 14-15 weeks or do I wait until the last parvovirus vaccine at 18 weeks. I will ask the vet but my "pre worry" thinking is on overload since I am a newbie. Basically when can I walk the puppy in the neighborhood?


Your puppy should not be going for organized "walks" for many, MANY months. Not until he is close to a year old, when his joints and bones have matured. He also will have not a CLUE how to walk on a leash properly. They do not come "pre-programmed with that knowledge. They need to learn it, and it takes time. A lot of time to teach them to do it well! So for now, letting him amble about the yard with a harness and leash on, as you follow him, keeping him out of trouble, but otherwise letting him follow his nose and curiosity is all that is necessary.



Hiwatt said:


> *4)* I know this is variable - but on average how often/when does a 10 week old Hav pup "poop" in relation to mealtime & per day? Just to have a heads up for my prep work.


TOTALLY variable. Whatever anyone tells you will probably be different from what YOU experience.  You will just have to learn what's normal for YOUR puppy. Some go 2-3 times per day, other little puppies go MANY times per day. I was lucky that all of mine were the 2-3 time-per-dayers for the most part. I hope you are so lucky!!!

These are alot of questions - I apologize if I ask too many on the forum but this has been a "lifesaver" for me in preparations...

Thank You in advance - If I am annoying please let me know.[/QUOTE]

I know _I'd_ rather answer questions ahead of time than once someone is up to their ears in a problem!!! Ask away!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> First of all...you are NOT annoying! You are asking great questions. When I got my dogs I was clueless and had no one to ask. The experts here can probably answer most of your questions. I am not an expert. However, I would like to say it is best to only wear a collar or harness when necessary and they should be supervised while wearing them. Mine never wear them in the house. As far as walking, I only use harnesses. The only reason they ever wear a collar is when we go somewhere where I fear they could get lost. I have never found a RELIABLE dangling tag so I use a collar with a name plate on it. However, if you can find a reliable tag that works on a harness you could attach that to the harness. I have never been able to find one that is reliable and got tired of them falling off. As far as type of harness, I have found that some fit differently than others so you may have to try a few. I never had luck with the mesh ones but other people like them. Main thing is to make sure it fits properly so that it does not put strain on the shoulders and so the dog cannot wiggle out of it. My yorkie wiggled out of every one I tried except the Buddy Belt so I stuck with that one. However, it is expensive and maybe something to consider when the dog stops growing.


One thing about tags... We DO use the "dangling" type, on little clips that we can move from one collar or harness to another. Our dogs only wear the tags on a walk or in the car, so they are closely supervised. They wear them in the car, in case of an accident. Since they are in very safe crates, it is UNLIKELY that they would get loose in a crash, but... things happen. They are microchipped, but a tag is even faster. Even if they are safely held in their crates in a crash, tags would help first responders know which dog is which should we not be conscious to answer questions. We also have emergency info on all the dogs in a special tube clipped to the crates, but the tags would help them know who is who.

The quick-release clips make it easy when I get to a show, trial, or lesson. Tags are not allowed in any of these. So I can simply unclip the tags and leave them clipped to the car crate, where they won't get lost. It is true that we've lost a couple "somewhere" when they have come loose unexpectedly. I've found that the ones shaped like tiny carabiners are harder to handle, but stay on better.

The other reason I like the clip-on type is that I am an unabashed "collar hoarder".  I can switch the tag to whichever "fashion" collar and leash the dog want to wear that day! LOL! (the photo below is only PART of the collection, and many have matching leashes  ) Incidentally, you can see a couple of the tags on the collars.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> One thing about tags... We DO use the "dangling" type, on little clips that we can move from one collar or harness to another. Our dogs only wear the tags on a walk or in the car, so they are closely supervised. They wear them in the car, in case of an accident. Since they are in very safe crates, it is UNLIKELY that they would get loose in a crash, but... things happen. They are microchipped, but a tag is even faster. Even if they are safely held in their crates in a crash, tags would help first responders know which dog is which should we not be conscious to answer questions. We also have emergency info on all the dogs in a special tube clipped to the crates, but the tags would help them know who is who.
> 
> The quick-release clips make it easy when I get to a show, trial, or lesson. Tags are not allowed in any of these. So I can simply unclip the tags and leave them clipped to the car crate, where they won't get lost. It is true that we've lost a couple "somewhere" when they have come loose unexpectedly. I've found that the ones shaped like tiny carabiners are harder to handle, but stay on better.
> 
> The other reason I like the clip-on type is that I am an unabashed "collar hoarder".  I can switch the tag to whichever "fashion" collar and leash the dog want to wear that day! LOL! (the photo below is only PART of the collection, and many have matching leashes  ) Incidentally, you can see a couple of the tags on the collars.


Great points especially about wearing one in the car! I always do that too. And I do recall you mentioning your beautiful "collar" addiction! For my situation where my primary concern is my dog getting lost I really want an ID that I do not have to worry about falling off. They are always supervised with their collars on, if not by me by my in-laws, so I think we are covered. If I had a beautiful collar collection like you I might reconsider!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I will only add my own experience on a couple of things you mentioned so you get an idea of how different it is for different people, since Karen answered your questions already!

Mine pooped after every meal, but twice each time. We had to learn to give him enough time to circle and do his business twice. This was tricky because we also had to watch for distractions and make sure he wasn’t taking his sweet time going potty, too! It took time to figure out. I did not ever take him for walks to go potty. I knew I wanted to teach him to go potty right away because it was winter and cold!

I found a “proper” harness most useful closer to 4 months, maybe later. We used one before that, but it was one that is easy to get on and off to go potty. When mine was a bit older, like most puppies, he was more confident and rambunctious and we started practicing skills like loose leash walking with a better harness. We didn’t really go on walks for exercise like people think of with large dogs, but we did go on “walks.” They were more like outings for fresh air and sunshine. We started this after his shots because there are so many dogs in our neighborhood. However, we still took him out to other places for socialization. Our vet said to socialize him with healthy dogs of people we know, but socialization to sounds, experiences, and people was important. I took him in the car to many lessons and activities and used a soft harness for potty breaks without any problems. When he was a bit older, the harness for walks preventing him from getting hurt if he suddenly saw another dog and tried to dart while on leash. It did help us teach him loose leash walking, but we still had to teach him. 

The way we managed our puppy’s energy did not rely on walks, which is why they were low key. For one thing, we brought home our puppy in the middle of winter! I found that training and engaging our puppy in playtime was much more effective at managing his energy. He gets exercise every day, and his favorite place to play is in our long hallway. He loves to zoom back and forth, jump over our kids legs, play fetch, and pause to respond to a sudden “sit,” “shake,” or “spin.” It makes him happy and he calms down after being engaged this way. 

I think it’s fantastic you’re prepared to tether him indoors and supervise well. I found that during structured training and play, a leash or harness wasn’t really necessary indoors. He was so focused on me and engaged in what we were doing, he wasn’t going anywhere. I could really see it being useful, though, in case he starts giving you potty cues, I probably just got lucky. It’s when he was sitting at my feet while I was working on the computer, or sleeping in the same room as me without a gate, and I suddenly realized he wasn’t asleep, that I could have really benefited from tethering. I definitely will do that next time around. Last time I just bought more gates and ex-pens!

Keep asking questions and read as much as you can, just keep in mind things might change or you might second guess something and we will still be here


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I love collars, too, but had to stop buying them. I don’t know if it’s because he’s right on the edge of the size charts, but the thin ones are just barely not long enough and the size up are always twice as thick and they feel too heavy. Of course there are lightweight collars, but I want the cute ones from Etsy and overpriced, fancy stores! I still sometimes get a cute tag to match a particular leash but it’s kind of wasteful because the rabies tag is only on one clip.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I love collars, too, but had to stop buying them. I don't know if it's because he's right on the edge of the size charts, but the thin ones are just barely not long enough and the size up are always twice as thick and they feel too heavy. Of course there are lightweight collars, but I want the cute ones from Etsy and overpriced, fancy stores! I still sometimes get a cute tag to match a particular leash but it's kind of wasteful because the rabies tag is only on one clip.


Most of ours are from dog shows, where you can talk to the people who make them. So they will make them exactly the the length and with you want, with exactly the ribbon (or braided leather) you want. Which is why I've ended up with so danged many of them over the years. 

You are right about that size break, though. Kodi is on the large side of that size break and the girls are both on the small side. Most of the cute "girly" ones are in the smaller size, fortunately. You can see that Kodi has fewer, and the "ribbon" type ones he has are wider, with larger fittings. He can wear those now that he's cut down, but they matted him when he was in full coat. Then, all he wore was either rolled leather or the braided leather Stibbar collars like the one on the far right. They are VERY soft leather. But they are also very expensive. (Custom made, though, so they fit perfectly)


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

I had a problem finding a small harness in the local pet stores near me. Covid puppy demands also created a shortage on small puppy supplies and the display racks were practically empty. I had to resort to Amazon and purchased a harness that the breeder recommended. It happens to be the one you are considering. It fit great and the Velcro makes it adjustable enough. We just graduated from a XS to the S. I use it for training class as well as short walks.

Amazon.com : Snazzi Pet Soft Mesh Comfy Step in Dog Vest Harness for Teacups, Toys, Minis, Small Dog Breeds 2-16 lbs, Baby Pink, Sky Blue, Black, Red, X-Small, Small, Medium, Large, X-Large (Sky Blue, Small) : Pet Supplies


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> Then, all he wore was either rolled leather or the braided leather Stibbar collars like the one on the far right. They are VERY soft leather. But they are also very expensive. (Custom made, though, so they fit perfectly)


I didn't realize the one on the far right is leather until I looked closely! It's really pretty, with the two colors, and the hardware is pretty, too. It also looks a bit narrower, which I like.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I didn't realize the one on the far right is leather until I looked closely! It's really pretty, with the two colors, and the hardware is pretty, too. It also looks a bit narrower, which I like.


This is the company if you want to order one. As I said, they aren't cheap. But they are hand made, and made to size, so you get EXACTLY what you want. Keep in mind that the leather is VERY soft, and they do stretch a bit, so it needs to be a snug fit when you get it. The leashes feel like butter in your hand.

https://www.stibbar.com/lightweight-leashes.php


----------



## Removed account - 76328 (Oct 12, 2020)

*One quick question* > what is a safe target amount of kibble to serve the 10 week old Havanese per day when they come home and would you add a tad of warm water to the food?

Thanks everyone for all this advice on the thread here!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hiwatt said:


> *One quick question* > what is a safe target amount of kibble to serve the 10 week old Havanese per day when they come home and would you add a tad of warm water to the food?
> 
> Thanks everyone for all this advice on the thread here!!!


That's a question for your breeder. You want to start feeding pretty much what the breeder is feeding and then change from there if you need/want to.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

I used the harness the breeder sent home and then recently I took Izzie to the store to try on a harness. I wouldn't have been able to estimate the proper fit for her. She and my senior dog have totally different style harnesses based on their individual body structure. I suggest waiting until your pup comes home. I carried Izzie in my arms and didn't put her in the shopping cart, floor, or counter because I was afraid of germs. Also, don't go toy crazy. I know it's hard but don't do it!!!!:smile2:


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

I definitely agree with Karen about the food. You want to keep your puppy on what the breeder is feeding and then transition. I know some breeders feed "trash" but a new puppy has a lot of adjustments which already can cause tummy issues. You don't want to add more stress to their system. One positive note is that with small dogs you can definitely feed a good quality food economically.


----------



## Removed account - 76328 (Oct 12, 2020)

Vartina Ancrum said:


> I definitely agree with Karen about the food. You want to keep your puppy on what the breeder is feeding and then transition. I know some breeders feed "trash" but a new puppy has a lot of adjustments which already can cause tummy issues. You don't want to add more stress to their system.


Good advice - He is on *Royal Canin Small Breed Puppy* - will continue on that - I know the food goes bad if opened - I want to buy it now 3 weeks ahead so I have it - *I hope an unopened/sealed bag will stay fresh for 3 weeks.*

Thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hiwatt said:


> Good advice - He is on *Royal Canin Small Breed Puppy* - will continue on that - I know the food goes bad if opened - I want to buy it now 3 weeks ahead so I have it - *I hope an unopened/sealed bag will stay fresh for 3 weeks.*
> 
> Thanks!


An unopened bag will be absolutely FINE for MUCH longer than that!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Yes, my breeder sent home a bag of food and I also purchased a bag. Make sure to buy the 4 or 5-pound bags. These are little dogs and don't eat much. That's why you will be able to afford to feed a good quality kibble. :smile2: I buy two types of food and still spend less than what my daughter was spending on her dog's food.


----------



## Turnberry (Apr 17, 2019)

What brand of pellets do you use? Is one pellet tray okay to use if you have two dogs, or do they each need their own tray?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Turnberry said:


> What brand of pellets do you use? Is one pellet tray okay to use if you have two dogs, or do they each need their own tray?


It really doesn't matter. The "brand name" is Equine Pine, but I get the Tractor Supply brand. In a pinch, you can use the ones for wood stoves, though those are usually hardwood rather than pine, and I prefer knowing what Kind of wood the pellets are made of.

And my dogs have no problem sharing the same boxex. We do have more than one, but it's because they are in different parts of the house. There is one in the corner of our bedroom for our old guy who sometimes needs it in the early morning. There is one in my office, which is where the dogs are gated when we are out of the house, and there is one in the kitchen, which is the one they tend to use if they can't go outside because of bad weather.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Turnberry said:


> What brand of pellets do you use? Is one pellet tray okay to use if you have two dogs, or do they each need their own tray?


It really doesn't matter. The "brand name" is Equine Pine, but I get the Tractor Supply brand. In a pinch, you can use the ones for wood stoves, though those are usually hardwood rather than pine, and I prefer knowing what Kind of wood the pellets are made of.

And my dogs have no problem sharing the same boxes. We do have more than one, but it's because they are in different parts of the house. There is one in the corner of our bedroom for our old guy who sometimes needs it in the early morning. There is one in my office, which is where the dogs are gated when we are out of the house, and there is one in the kitchen, which is the one they tend to use if they can't go outside because of bad weather.

When we are traveling in our camper, we just have one and they all use it if needed.


----------



## lindam (Dec 16, 2020)

Okay, I have a few more questions to add to the list. I tried searching and Google'ing to no avail so hear I am. 

1. I'm a little confused on how often Havanese puppies go potty. On average how many times a day will a puppy pee (and how often) and how often will they poop (and is it only after meal times)?
2. Here's the embarrassing one - what size will the puppy poop be? Cherry size, walnut, zit? (sorry trying to think of random shapes).
3. We'll be driving about 8 hours and will make stops every 2 hours or so or when the puppy looks like she needs to stop. What kind of leash/collar/harness restraint should I use?
4. I bought a pee pad holder (that goes under grates) and a litter box with the pine pellets. Should I bring both for the pick-up or one or the other? We have a medium SUV so we can bring both if needed.
5. I've read people sending items to the breeder in advance so the puppy will recognize their smell when they go to pick them up. Recommended/necessary?
6. Safety when travelling home - I got a medium Petmate Varicrate and that thing is much bigger than I was expecting. Are there alternatives that are a bit smaller and will make the car ride much enjoyable? I've seen a few things mentioned on the site - Sherpa travel soft bags, Sleepy pod Air, Sleepy pod Atom (what is the difference between these two - one looks maybe a little smaller but hard to tell), etc. Or should I just stick with the Varicrate since it had more more?
7. We're stopping overnight at family's house about an hour into the trip. Anything I should be mindful of when staying at a guest's house. I plan on bringing a mat and perhaps an x-pen. Also, enzymatic cleaner - hoping I won't have to use it.

These should be the last questions I have since I've spending weeks scouring the forums. Thank you in advance, as always, for your advice and help!


----------



## KristaS (Sep 26, 2020)

lindam said:


> Okay, I have a few more questions to add to the list. I tried searching and Google'ing to no avail so hear I am.
> 
> 1. I'm a little confused on how often Havanese puppies go potty. On average how many times a day will a puppy pee (and how often) and how often will they poop (and is it only after meal times)?
> 2. Here's the embarrassing one - what size will the puppy poop be? Cherry size, walnut, zit? (sorry trying to think of random shapes).
> ...


----------



## KristaS (Sep 26, 2020)

Your puppy will probably seem to potty ALL the time at first! But will soon become more predictable. Jojo is almost 8 months now and while, if I can, I’m still taking her out about every two hours during the day; she can wait much longer if need be. Jojo’s poops are about the size of a long tootsie roll and she poops 2-3 times a day and has done this since she came home at 10 weeks and 1.5 lbs. She has NEVER had a poop accident in the house. I attribute this to her breeder and scheduled feeding times. I’ll leave the other questions to those with more knowledge and experience than me! I will say you are so concerned and that you are even thinking about these things in such a detailed way means you will be a wonderful dog parent! Congratulations and best of luck!!


----------



## lindam (Dec 16, 2020)

Aww, thank you @KristaS I do tend to overthink things but want to make sure I'm prepared and want what's best for the puppy. Thanks for the info on timing and the long tootsie was a perfect analogy, thank you! 

I forgot to add one more important question to the list. I read that I should make an appt. with a vet a couples days after we come home. Do I just make a "general health" check-up or is there a specific check-up? Will there be vaccines? Just wondering what to expect since this is all new to me. THANK YOU!


----------



## KristaS (Sep 26, 2020)

lindam said:


> Aww, thank you @KristaS I do tend to overthink things but want to make sure I'm prepared and want what's best for the puppy. Thanks for the info on timing and the long tootsie was a perfect analogy, thank you!
> 
> I forgot to add one more important question to the list. I read that I should make an appt. with a vet a couples days after we come home. Do I just make a "general health" check-up or is there a specific check-up? Will there be vaccines? Just wondering what to expect since this is all new to me. THANK YOU!


Didn’t mean you were over thinking! I think it’s sweet! 
I just made a new puppy appointment with my vet. They then set up a vaccine schedule based on what she had from the breeder😎


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

lindam said:


> Okay, I have a few more questions to add to the list. I tried searching and Google'ing to no avail so hear I am.
> 
> 1. I'm a little confused on how often Havanese puppies go potty. On average how many times a day will a puppy pee (and how often) and how often will they poop (and is it only after meal times)?
> 2. Here's the embarrassing one - what size will the puppy poop be? Cherry size, walnut, zit? (sorry trying to think of random shapes).
> ...


I’m a little jealous of the varicrate, I think you might be happy about it long term, especially if you travel often. My sister in law has something similar for her large breed dogs and they fit in her car like they were almost made for it, and they still allow room for groceries. A soft carrier could still be useful for a new puppy, such as taking him from the car to the vet, since the varicrate isn’t portable. I think you have to weigh the risks on the car ride home. The varicrate is the safest, according to pretty much everyone, but I think it’s completely reasonable to consider other factors, such as his level of distress and his comfort, on his first long car ride, and use a soft carrier in the backseat. Hopefully someone who has one can offer better advice on it more specifically for the trip home. 

Maybe ask your breeder how to handle potty training on the way home and if it would be helpful to bring pellets or anything. Maybe he’ll go potty faster when you stop with a few loose pellets! And ask about how often to stop. We planned to stopped about every 2 hours but sometimes he was asleep or settled so we kept going, as long as we knew where we could stop next if we needed to. 

Can’t really suggest much about being a guest, except to treat it like your first night home and be ready for a bit of the unexpected. If your family likes puppies at all he’ll charm them  He might be really tired from the stress but he might be anxious. If you can make arrangements with your family in case he cries during the night it’ll probably be less stress for you!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

We have the Sleepypod and Sleepypod Air. I would advise against the Sleepypod Atom as that is the smallest and your pup will most likely grow out of it. For us I prefer the original round Sleepypod. I find it easier to pop Flo in through the top and she likes to lay curled up in it, although Karen (I think) mentioned that might not be ideal for them on very long journeys, so that may be something to keep in mind. If you already have a pet carrier for the car that you are happy with you may as well go with the Sleepypod Air, that way you also have the option of using it should you choose to fly with your pup in the future.

Flo is raw fed and her poos are teeny tiny, solid and virtually fragrance free! The only downside to what comes out is that she has the uncanny ability to disguise them with Autumn leaves in the park...on one occasion I had to give up the search and pick up another dog’s poo that I found later on to make myself feel better about it🤢

It’s great there are so many new puppies coming to the forum...lots of puppy pictures please! X


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> We have the Sleepypod and Sleepypod Air. I would advise against the Sleepypod Atom as that is the smallest and your pup will most likely grow out of it. For us I prefer the original round Sleepypod. I find it easier to pop Flo in through the top and she likes to lay curled up in it, although Karen (I think) mentioned that might not be ideal for them on very long journeys, so that may be something to keep in mind. If you already have a pet carrier for the car that you are happy with you may as well go with the Sleepypod Air, that way you also have the option of using it should you choose to fly with your pup in the future.
> 
> Flo is raw fed and her poos are teeny tiny, solid and virtually fragrance free! The only downside to what comes out is that she has the uncanny ability to disguise them with Autumn leaves in the park...on one occasion I had to give up the search and pick up another dog’s poo that I found later on to make myself feel better about it🤢
> 
> It’s great there are so many new puppies coming to the forum...lots of puppy pictures please! X


I know what you mean about the raw dog poop! Mia’s kibble poops were quite “voluminous” if you know what I mean. I couldn’t figure out how a dog that small could make so much poop.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

If you're concerned about an 8-hour trip, I wouldn't be concerned. The puppy will be sleeping most of the time. Hold Little Precious, talk and play with him/her in your lap. I had a small carrier behind my seat that I put Patti in when she was tired where she slept. Give them water and little something to eat. You'll probably get out every three or so hours and can let the puppy out then to do their job. Most dogs don't pee or poop where they play or sleep. If the puppy should have accident it will be a tiny amount.

Once the puppy gets home and starts running around they're fast as lightening when they squat and pee. THAT'S WHEN THE FUN! BEGINS.


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Question: if i buy food and I open and empty the bag into a sealed food container, will the food go bad?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

NotAMuggle said:


> Question: if i buy food and I open and empty the bag into a sealed food container, will the food go bad?


I think it depends on how MUCH food. I buy the small sized bags, and THAT size bag keeps FINE when stored in a "food canister" type container. I would NOT buy a big bag of food and expect it to stay good when feeding a small breed dog.


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

krandall said:


> I think it depends on how MUCH food. I buy the small sized bags, and THAT size bag keeps FINE when stored in a "food canister" type container. I would NOT buy a big bag of food and expect it to stay good when feeding a small breed dog.


Thanks Krandall! I was planning to do this with a 6lb bag. Do you think that would be small enough?


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Is it recommended that you buy a food canister or can you keep the food in the bag and use as needed?


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Good presentation on how to store dog food.









Pet Food Storage Problems | Researchers say you’re storing your pet food🥫 wrong, and potentially making it toxic!🧫🐶🐱 with Rodney Habib Have More Questions? The Q&A can be found... | By Dr. Karen Becker | Facebook


၅.၆သိန်း views, ၂ထောင် likes, ၆၈၄ loves, ၁ထောင် comments, ၃.၈ထောင် shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Dr. Karen Becker: Researchers say you’re storing your pet food🥫 wrong, and potentially making it...




www.facebook.com


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

NotAMuggle said:


> Thanks Krandall! I was planning to do this with a 6lb bag. Do you think that would be small enough?


I THINK that’s the small size bag, isn’t it?


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I keep my food inside it’s original bag and that inside a food storage container. If the food is directly in the food storage container, even if it’s high quality, it absorbs the oils from the food and it will get gross, regardless of whether or not the food expires. I started out pouring about a week’s worth of food at a time into a smaller food storage container and it was eventually ruined. Mudpuppymama shared the video she linked above about food storage a while ago and since watching it I’m more vigilant about using the resealable closure on the dog food bag. I used to only close the food container. It takes a minute longer to close both so my kids sometimes forget one or the other and I don’t get worked up about it, but it’s a small thing I can do that hopefully keeps his food fresh.

The only reason I still use the food storage container at all is because I have limited storage space and the bins I use stack and take up less horizontal space.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mando's Mommy said:


> Is it recommended that you buy a food canister or can you keep the food in the bag and use as needed?


I don’t know if it’s “what’s recommended”... It’s what I’ve always done. It’s messy trying to measure out of a bag...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I keep my food inside it’s original bag and that inside a food storage container. If the food is directly in the food storage container, even if it’s high quality, it absorbs the oils from the food and it will get gross, regardless of whether or not the food expires. I started out pouring about a week’s worth of food at a time into a smaller food storage container and it was eventually ruined. Mudpuppymama shared the video she linked above about food storage a while ago and since watching it I’m more vigilant about using the resealable closure on the dog food bag. I used to only close the food container. It takes a minute longer to close both so my kids sometimes forget one or the other and I don’t get worked up about it, but it’s a small thing I can do that hopefully keeps his food fresh.


My dog food bags are not resealable.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

I watched the video that MudPuppyMama posted. It makes sense. I had just not thought about it previously.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> My dog food bags are not resealable.


“Resealable” might be a strong word for my bags, lol. I doubt it’s airtight or anything! But mine have a zipper like food storage bags. I think even if they didn’t I’d stick the whole bag in my food storage bin because the food did the same thing tomato sauce can do to food storage containers. Although, it was different food then.


----------

